# 10 gallon tropiquarium planted storage tank



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

My 10 gallon tropiquarium acrylic tank i had more than 10 years ago.. 
Got the bug again for planted tanks.. 
Fluval internal filter built in.
Heater built in
Light built in
co2 20lb tank i had when i first started the hobby. 
I tried the yeast type.. Too much trouble for me so invested in the co2 tank with regulator & swagelock needle valve with viton seals. Never had a problem since...

Sorry for the bad pics...
Started to have some plants again... 
I use this tank to house all the plants i accumulate..








Got some HC's still in the mat.
Blyxa japonica, alteranthera zosterifoila? not sure on that. 
jave fern, anubias nana, moss ball


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

that will look terrific when it grows in a bit. nice job.


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> that will look terrific when it grows in a bit. nice job.


Thanks..
A little update..Found the pics..








crs hanging out


----------



## MPred (Jan 18, 2011)

nice little set up, what kind of lighting is it?


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

MPred said:


> nice little set up, what kind of lighting is it?


 I'm using a desk lamp right now with 2 compact flourescent on it 32 watts each. Its pretty bright everything is growing with ferts & co2


----------

